# JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?



## Kolja Kreder (20. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer geht am 28.04.2018 als Delegierter zur JHV des RhFV?


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Niemand?

Aber bitte nicht hinterher beschweren, wenn die Sachen, die dort entschieden werden, vielleicht nicht in eurem Sinne sind. Es geht da nicht nur um ein paar Euro mehr Beitrag im Jahr, es geht um die Zukunft des Verbandes und auch um die Zukunft von euch als Anglern.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Anhand der Rückmeldungen in diesem Strang sehe ich, warum es gekommen ist, wie es ist!


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Hm, ... vielleicht gibt es ja auch keine bis sehr wenige Delegierte hier im Board.

Bei mir für WuL waren es auch nur 2-3 ...die sich geoutet haben.
Ein paar wenige Weitere gingen auf der JHV durchaus auf den NRW-Thread ein oder haben mich drauf angesprochen, also haben sie zumindest mitgelesen.

Wenn ich aber beispielsweise im Hessenfischer-Thread lese, dass der Präsine für solchen Schwachsinn wie, 
_'habe das Baglimit 2016 verhindert'_, 
kräftig applaudiert wird, weiß man wie der allg. Infostand bei Delegierten so ist!
Ich befürchte sogar, dass viele nicht mal wussten, was ein Baglimit ist und wo und warum und...

Es sollte mal in den Vereinen deutlich mehr darauf geachtet werden, wer da so zu Verbands-JHVen fährt (und ob überhaupt!)


----------



## chris760819 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Hallo zusammen, 
also ich sehe da auch schwarz. Mein Vereinsvorstand hat sich dazu entschlossen am Samstag für den Wiedereintritt zum DAFV zu stimmen.
Habe mich da lange mit meinem Vorsitzenden unterhalten. Als Begründung für diesen Entschluss kamen im Grunde zwei Aussagen. 

1. Wir brauchen einen starken Bundesverband um uns, auch auf europäischer Ebene, besser vertreten zu lassen. 
2. Herr Gube konnte dem Vorstand glaubhaft versichern, dass sich im DAFV in der letzten Zeit vieles zum Besseren entwickelt. 

Mein Vorstandsvorsitzender schlug aber vor, dass ich Herr Gube auf unserer Jahreshauptversammlung gerne einige Fragen hierzu stellen solle.

Ein paar Tage später kam es dann zur besagten Jahreshauptversammlung. 

Um es kurz zu machen. Es kam zu einer sehr regen Diskussion zwischen mir, Herrn Gube und teilen der Versammlungsteilnehmer. 

Im Kern standen zunächst von mir zwei Fragen im Raume. 

Was bringt uns eine Mitgliedschaft im Bundesverband?
Was hat der Bundesverband, der Beiträge kostet, bislang für uns getan?

Als Antwort verweise ich gerne auf den recht umfassenden Artikel der Aachener Zeitung der ein paar Tage später erschienen ist. Die anwesende Reporterin schreibt hierzu in Ihrem Bericht mit dem vielsagenden Titel "Themen mit Zündstoff bei den Anglern": "Viele Antworten auf diese Fragen erhielt er (damit war ich gemeint) nicht". 

Das Schlimmste ist aber, dass man teilweise wirklich für Dumm verkauft wird. Es kam im Laufe der Diskussion das Thema zurücksetzen von Fischen auf. Herr Gube vertrat die Meinung, dass jeder massige Fisch der ausserhalb der Schonzeit gefangen wird dem Gewässer zu entnehmen ist. Das stände so im Fischereigesetz NRW. Nachdem ich dreister Weise behauptet habe das diese Aussage totaler quatsch ist und das davon nichts im Fischereigesetz NRW steht musste ich mir dann anhören, ich müsste das doch wissen, schließlich hätte ich doch eine Prüfung abgelegt. Es ging dann soweit das einer sagte, dass 99,9 % der anwesenden Angler Straftäter wären, weil jeder ja mal einen Fisch zurücksetzen würde. Das Ganze ist ebenfalls im Bericht der Aachener Zeitung nachzulesen. 

Jetzt glaubt also jeder unwissende Leser, dass wir alle massigen und nicht in der Schonzeit gefangen Fische entnehmen müssen. |gr: 
An dieser Stelle darf ich betonen, dass ich hier der Reporterin gar keinen Vorwurf mache. Schließlich wurden die Behauptungen zum Entnahmegebot ja von Herrn Gube höchstpersönlich ausgesprochen, und der sollte sich im Fischereirecht des Landes NRW ja auskennen. 

Kurzum, jeder bekommt das was er verdient. Ich für meine Teil kann sagen, dass ich versucht habe mal eine andere Sichtweise vorzutragen. Gebracht hat das aber nichts. Man muss einfach festhalten, dass ein Großteil der Anwesenden sich für Verbandsarbeit nicht im geringsten interessiert. Wenn dann im Podium jemand nette Worte findet, ein bisschen Dialekt auspackt und den ein oder anderen Witz reißt dann reicht das aus, um die Leute hinter sich zu bringen. Argumente sind da gar nicht nötig.


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



chris760819 schrieb:


> 1. Wir brauchen einen starken Bundesverband um uns, auch auf europäischer Ebene, besser vertreten zu lassen.
> 2. ... konnte dem Vorstand glaubhaft versichern, dass sich im DAFV in der letzten Zeit vieles zum Besseren entwickelt.
> 
> Das ist die Standartargumentation, die man überall hört.
> ...


...geht einfach so durch.
Das Erschreckende: der glaubt das wirklich!
Ignoranz trifft vollkommende Ahnungslosigkeit.

Mir sind sogar noch erschreckendere Faktenfails von LV-Präsis bekannt, so meinte doch tatsächlich mal einer zu einem von ihm felsenfest behaupteten 'bundesweiten Zurücksetzverbot', 
_"das steht so (wörtlich, meinte er) im TierSchG"_. |bigeyes

DAS ist die Kompetenz von so einigen Funktionären,
sie passt allerdings hervorragend zu der zuvor erwähnten Schafsherde.


----------



## chris760819 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Der Hinweis mit dem Anglerboard kam tatsächlich.
Herr Gube war offenbar sehr erfreut darüber, das Thomas von den Betreibern, seiner Meinung nach, offensichtlich rausgeworfen wurde.


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Wenn wer alle Fakten kennt & jede Weisheit inne hat, 
dann natürlich *Büttenredner Gube*, 
wer denn sonst?!
:m


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

@ Chris760819,
hast du evtl den Link von der Aachener Zeitung? Wenn ja, kannst du ihn hier bitte verlinken. 
Danke im voraus!


----------



## chris760819 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Hallo Peter,
Der Artikel selber ist online ein "Bezahlartikel". Das bedeutet man kann den nur komplett lesen wenn man die Zeitung im Abo hat. Ich habe den Artikel von einem Freund zugesteckt bekommen der mich in der Zeitung gesehen hat|rolleyes


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

ah, OK. Danke für die Info.


----------



## chris760819 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Oha, habe gerade gesehen das der Artikel jetzt frei ist.
Bin aber zu dämlich den Link einzufügen. 
Einfach mal bei Google Aachener Zeitung, Themen mit Zündstoff bei den Anglern eingeben. Kommt dann direkt.


----------



## Wilhelm (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Auf vielfachen Wunsch Bitte schön: http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...toff-beim-fischereiverein-nordeifel-1.1874070


----------



## chris760819 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Oder so... Danke Wilhelm #6


----------



## Wilhelm (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Für dich Chris.
Zeile im Browser mit der gedrückten linken Maustaste blau machen, taste loslassen und dann auf die rechte Maustaste kopieren auswählen und mit der linken bestätigen. Dann im Text mit der rechten Maustaste einfügen öffnen http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...beim-fischereiverein-nordeifel-1.1874070nster  und dann mit der linken Maustaste bestätigen das war es.


----------



## chris760819 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Alles klar


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Solche Mitglieder braucht ein Verein!


----------



## chris760819 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Danke Kati, 
Es ging mir auch in kleinster Weise darum, auf der Versammlung gegen meinen Verein anzustänkern. Die Jungens aus dem Vorstand machen einen top Job. Was die in Ihrer Freizeit für den Verein alles auf die Beine stellen ist nämlich echt beachtlich


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Ich bin irritiert. Da schreibe ich für den RhFV den Artikel über c&r und halte einen Vortrag darüber und auch Elmar Weber erklärt in seinem Vortrag, dass es nicht stimmt, dass man jeden maßigen Fisch abknüppeln muss und dann geht all das an unserem Vorsitzenden völlig vorbei?!

Das ist für mich alles nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.


----------



## chris760819 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Hallo Kolja,
Genauso ist es. Eine Anekdote hab ich noch. Ich stand nach der Versammlung noch mit einem Kollegen zusammen. Herr Gube kam vorbei und wollte nach Hause fahren. Der Kollege hatte tatsächlich ein Fischereigesetz aus NRW dabei, hielt es Herrn Gube unter die Nase und wollte jetzt von ihm wissen wo das mit dem Zurücksetzverbot steht. Darauf meinte Herr Gube das das nicht im Gesetz selber sondern im Anhang zum Gesetz stehen würde. 

So, ich denke das reicht jetzt aber auch.


----------



## kati48268 (24. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Darauf meinte Herr Gube das das nicht im Gesetz selber sondern im Anhang zum Gesetz stehen würde.


|muahah:


Eigentlich ist das auch gar nicht zum Lachen, sondern nur noch
|peinlich
dass solche Nulpen oberste Funktionsträger sein können.
Solch ein Mist wäre Walter Sollbach nie über die Lippen gekommen. 
_'So dumm, dass es der Sau graust'_, würde Gube selbst sagen.

Und mal ernsthaft, wenn jemanmd so wenig Ahnung hat und nur Blödsinn und Karnevalsspräche von sich gibt, wie soll so jemand mit Behörden, der Landesregierung, ... in welcher Sache auch immer verhandeln?
Die rennen doch schreiend davon
oder jubeln ihm jeden Blödsinn unter.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

*Tag der Entscheidung* |rolleyes


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

I`ll do my very best, my friend..... #6#6#6#6

sehe dem Ganzen allerdings einigermassen hilf- und hoffnungslos entgegen.....|uhoh:|gr::r


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Let's get ready to rumble!


----------



## doebelfaenger (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Hallo zusammen,

Tja, das war es dann! 260 stimmen für die beitragserhöhung, 40 dagegen, 10 enthaltungen.

Damit auch verbleib im darf. Kluger schachzug des Vorstandes des Rheinischen, über die beitragserhöhung abstimmen zu lassen und den dafv wiedereintritt damit zu verbinden. Das haben viele delegierte gar nicht so richtig begriffen, glaube ich.

Dazu hatte Herr Kreder eine tolle Rede gehalten und den Antrag gestellt, geheim abzustimmen. Wurde abgelehhnt. Auch cyprinusbarbus hat sich gut zu wort gemeldet (das warst du doch, oder?).

Aber der rheinische hatte natürlich alles an jubelpersern aufgeboten, was zur Verfügung stand, dazu ein paar Geschichten ausm krieg, und schon wurde das abgenickt.

Viele Grüße
-df


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass die Vorgehensweise des Vorsitzenden als Versammlungsleiter rechtlich völlig in Ordnung war. Daher habe ich dagegen auch nicht Interveniert. Es gibt aber auch einen bestimmten tradierten demokratischen Stil. Dieser respektiert den Antrag auch nur eines Mitgliedes auf geheime Abstimmung. Es war die Entscheidung des Vorsitzenden, sich an den Brauch zu halten oder nicht. Meine Entscheidung ist, ob ich danach noch mit dem Vorstand zusammenarbeiten will. Wie viele Juristen bereit sind, mit dem Verband zusammenzuarbeiten erkennt man daran, das sie es nicht hinbringen, das Verbandsgericht vollständig zu besetzen.

Die Verweigerung der geheimen Abstimmung gabelt meine Rede im Nachhinein, zeigt sie doch, dass sie offenbar so gelungen war, dass sich der Vorsitzende zu dieser Vorgehensweise genötigt sah. Oder ander ausgedrückt. Ich war offenbar so überzeugend, dass denen der Arsch auf Grundeiß ging. Selbst der Vorgänger Von Gube, Walter Solbach sah sich ob der Lage veranlasst für den DAFV in die Bresche zu springen. Der Walter Solbach, der die erste Kündigung veranlasste.

Putzig fand ich, dass Vorstandsmitglieder, die selber kaum noch angeln gehen der Meinung  waren, dass man nicht von den 6 Millionen Anglern, die Allensbach nennt ausgehen kann, weil die ja auch Angler erfassen, die kaum noch Angeln gehen. Wissen die eigentlich, was sie sagen?


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Und rechtlich ist das sauber so?
Kann ein Beschluss pro Beitragserhöhung den alten Beschluss der Kündigung aufheben oder wurde damit expliziet der Wiedereintritt genannt & beschlossen?
Spielt es keine Rolle, dass die Abstimmung zum Wiedereintritt nicht in der Einladung benannt war?
...

ach Manno...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und rechtlich ist das sauber so?
> Kann ein Beschluss pro Beitragserhöhung den alten Beschluss der Kündigung aufheben oder wurde damit expliziet der Wiedereintritt genannt & beschlossen?
> Spielt es keine Rolle, dass die Abstimmung zum Wiedereintritt nicht in der Einladung benannt war?
> ...
> ...



Sauber ist anders. Transparenz, um die sich der Vorsitzende so rühmt, ist erst recht anders. Rechtlich sehe ich es so, dass man der Auffassung folgen kann, dass ein Beschluss über den Wiedereintritt unter die TOP beschlossen werden kann. Aber diesen Beschluss hat man nicht gefasst, weil der Justiziar der Auffassung ist, dass über den Beitritt zum DAFV die Mitglieder nicht abstimmen müssen, weil es eine Frage der Verbandspolitik sei und diese Vom Vorstand und Beirat bestimmt wird. Hier bin ich anderer Meinung, weil ich es für eine Wesentliche Frage des Verbandes halte und die muss von den Mitgliedern in der MV abgesegnet werden.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... weil der Justiziar der Auffassung ist, dass über den Beitritt zum DAFV die Mitglieder nicht abstimmen müssen, weil es eine Frage der Verbandspolitik sei und diese Vom Vorstand und Beirat bestimmt wird.


Das ist doch wohl ein Witz! |bigeyes
1/4 bis 1/3 des Beitrags geht für die Mitgliedschaft drauf.
Selbstverständlich ist das schon allein dadurch eine Entscheidung, die ein Mitgliedervotum benötigt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl ein Witz! |bigeyes
> 1/4 bis 1/3 des Beitrags geht für die Mitgliedschaft drauf.
> Selbstverständlich ist das schon allein dadurch eine Entscheidung, die ein Mitgliedervotum benötigt.



Naja, über den Beitrag hat man ja abgestimmt. 

Ich halte aber dennoch die Entscheidung, ob man in einen Verein eintritt für eine Frage, die die Mitglieder beantworten müssen. Aber die Frage ist müßig, weil mir egal ist, was der RhFV nun macht. Durch die gesamten Vorgänge in diesem Zusammenhang hat mir der Vorstand des RhFV gezeigt, dass er entgegen meiner bisherigen Meinung von ihm ganz ausgezeichnet zum Verband Westfalen & Lippe passt. Nun soll zusammenwachsen, was zusammen gehört. Mir bleibt da nur noch Petri Heil zu wünschen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Eine geheime Abstimmung verweigert durch den (feigen) Veranstaltungsleiter Gube... Demokratieverständnis wie in der SED. #d

Die Logik, dass ein Wiedereintritt Sache des Präsidiums ist und nicht der Mitglieder... warum hat man dann vor einem Jahr über Kündigung abstimmen lassen, wenn das gar nicht notwendig war? 
Warum wird bundesweit über Kündigung, Beitritt, Wiedereintritt abgestimmt, nur auf einmal brauchen die Rheinischen Funktionäre das nicht mehr veranlassen?
Auch da lässt Honecker grüßen!

Und ja, da hast du Recht, Kolja. Nun ist der Grundstein für die Fusion gelegt. Bald wird aus Münster angesagt, wie ihr zu angeln habt und alle Rheinischen Angler dürfen sich "Westfalen" nennen.


----------



## Ørret (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nun ist der Grundstein für die Fusion gelegt. Bald wird aus Münster angesagt, wie ihr zu angeln habt und alle Rheinischen Angler dürfen sich "Westfalen" nennen.




Gibt eh viel zu viel Verbände in BRD die alle ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen und nicht gemeinsam an einen Strang ziehen....Das die nach einer etwaigen Fusion dann immer noch dem BV für nichts die Kohle in den Arxxx blasen werden ist natürlich Mist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

So ein paar Stilblüten gab es aber schon. Schön fand ich den Einwand eines DAFV-Befürworters: Nach der Vereinigung würde der DAFV ja erst seit 5 Jahren arbeiten, da könne man noch keine Erfolge erwarten. Stimmt, 5 Jahre sind echt knapp bemessen. Was wohl Gerhard Schröder dazu sagen würde, dass man in 5 Jahren nichts machen kann.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Wer will und mir seine E-Mail-Adresse per PN gibt, kann gerne die Rede als PDF bekommen.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Sooo , 

dann melde ich mich auch mal ......
Ja, ich war´s, das vorweg .... 
Herr Gube hat mir ja unaufgefordert und für mich auch völlig überraschend einen Auftritt am Rednerpult verschafft, den ich m.M.n. einigermaßen souverän (das kann Kolja besser beurteilen ... ) über die Runden gebracht habe. 
Ich hätte gerne noch viel mehr angeschnitten, wurde aber dann von einer Dame (Mitglied des Beirats ??? Kolja, verbessere mich !! ) "angewiesen" , mich doch bitte kurz zu fassen, es wäre schließlich keine Übernachtung eingeplant ......
Soviel zum Prozedere der Veranstaltung... Pro durfte schwafeln..... , kontra hatte sich kurz zu fassen oder wurde, wie man neudeutsch so schön sagt, gedizzt und geblockt....
Ich persönlich hatte bis dahin noch keine (gefühlten , Kolja, korrigiere mich falls nötig) gefühlten 3, in Buchstaben  DREI Minuten Redezeit ....

Soviel für heute, morgen gibts mehr........

Ich bin einfach nur platt und muß jetzt erstmal in die Heia....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Sooo ,
> 
> dann melde ich mich auch mal ......
> Ja, ich war´s, das vorweg ....
> ...



Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung Tom! Du beschreibst es schon recht gut. Allerdings muss ich auch zur Ehrenrettung des Vorstandes sagen, dass ich ja schon sehr lange geredet habe. Es müssten so um die 20 Minuten gewesen sein. Ich konnte die Gesichter des Vorstandes nicht sehen, aber erkenne an, dass sie mich - außer kurz vor Schluss- haben frei reden lassen. Nun, im Gegensatz zum Vorstand hatte ich auch eine Rede ausgearbeitet. Leider kann ich selber nie beurteilen, wie ich rüber gekommen bin. Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck, dass meine Rede jedenfalls so unterhaltsam war, dass die Delegierten, die mehrheitlich nicht meine Auffassung teilten, wohl bis zum Schluss zugehört haben. 

Du hast dich sehr suverän geschlagen. Unterbrochen wurdest du von Eva Rohmann. Ich schätze Eva sehr, allerdings steht sie auf Seiten des DAFV. Ich vermag aber die politische Auffassung durchaus von dem Menschen zu trennen und daher schätze ich Eva auch weiterhin sehr. (Das gilt auch für die Mitglieder des Vorstand.) Wenn man die politische Meinung nicht mehr vom persönlichen trennen kann, sollte man mit der Politik aufhören.

Auffällig war, dass die Befürworter des DAFV eigentlich nur mit dem Prinzip Hoffnung argumentierten. Frei nach dem Motto: Wir müssen dem DAFV einfach mehr Zeit geben. 

Daneben das Hauptargument: Die Erhöhung des Beitrages (für den DAFV) ist nicht mehr als ein Päckchen Maden. Das Bild bekomme ich seit dem nicht mehr aus dem Kopf: DAFV = nicht mehr als ein Päckchen Maden. 

Im Nachgang muss Abbitte leisten, denn nach reifer Überlegung scheint das Bild zu stimmen. 

Insgesamt ist es so gelaufen, wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Ich bin also keineswegs überrascht. Mit politischen Niederlagen kann ich gut leben. Die nehme ich sportlich. Ich hatte durch meine Rede die Möglichkeit, die Delegierten zu überzeugen. Dies ist mir leider nicht gelungen. Nun, so ist die Demokratie. Wer es versucht, kann verlieren. Wer es nicht versucht, hat schon verloren. 

Ich wünsche dem Vorstand für die Zukunft alles Gute. Immerhin sind sie im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten stets bemüht. Wir sollten sie am Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten messen und ihr Tun stets mit Wohlwollen begleiten.


----------



## Wilhelm (29. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dem Vorstand für die Zukunft alles Gute. Immerhin sind sie im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten stets bemüht. Wir sollten sie am Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten messen und ihr Tun stets mit Wohlwollen begleiten.



Na,na, diese Sätze in einem Arbeitszeugnis ............:m
und du kannst maximal noch Pausenclown werden.

Kolja, ich habe deine Rede gelesen,und sie hat mir gefallen da sachlich, informativ und deutlich in Bezug und Aussage.
#6

Nur hat sie ja leider nichts gebracht ( war zu befürchten)#q.


----------



## gründler (29. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Wir nehmen natürlich gerne weitere Vereine auf im AVN NDS........

Infos dazu auf unserer HP.

#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wir nehmen natürlich gerne weitere Vereine auf im AVN NDS........
> 
> Infos dazu auf unserer HP.
> 
> #h



Hier sollte man über eine Landesgruppe NRW nachdenken. Würde die in den LSB gehen, wären auch die Versicherungstechnischen Probleme gelöst.


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

2 Fragen:
- Hat der Rheinische Verbandsgewässer mit exkl. Zugang nur für Angler der Mitgliedsvereine?
- der Beitrag steigt jetzt von was auf was?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> - Hat der Rheinische Verbandsgewässer mit exkl. Zugang nur für Angler der Mitgliedsvereine?
> - der Beitrag steigt jetzt von was auf was?



Wir haben Verbandsgewässer. M.W. aber nicht mit exklusiven Zugang. Weiß ich aber nicht genau.

Beitrag steigt von 7,00 € auf 9,50 €.


----------



## chris760819 (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall super, wie Ihr Jungs Euch auf der Versammlung eingebracht habt. Wenn dann in einer Abstimmung entschieden wird  wieder in den DAFV einzutreten, dann ist das eben so.
 Ich bleibe aber dabei, dass ich von diesem Bundesverband nix halte, akzeptiere aber jeden der dazu eine andere Meinung hat. 
 Der DAFV ist jetzt in einer Bringschuld. Ich denke die Kritiker werden sich jetzt genau anschauen was dort in den nächsten Monaten für unserer Geld geleistet wird.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Ich finde es auf jeden Fall super, wie Ihr Jungs Euch auf der Versammlung eingebracht habt. Wenn dann in einer Abstimmung entschieden wird  wieder in den DAFV einzutreten, dann ist das eben so.
> Ich bleibe aber dabei, dass ich von diesem Bundesverband nix halte, akzeptiere aber jeden der dazu eine andere Meinung hat.
> Der DAFV ist jetzt in einer Bringschuld. Ich denke die Kritiker werden sich jetzt genau anschauen was dort in den nächsten Monaten für unserer Geld geleistet wird.



Vor allem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Vereine mit den Füßen abstimmen werden. Nur zum Vergleich:

Beitrag RhFV ab 2019: 9,50 € + 1,83 Beitrag beim LBS (Versicherung, VGB, GEMA) = 11,33 € pro Mitglied

Beitrag AV Niedersachsen (aktuell): 4,50 € + 0,80 € Versicherungen = 5,30 € pro Mitglied

Das sind ca. 6 € weniger pro Mitglied!


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Das Problem ist halt der Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern (deshalb meine Frage zuvor).
Ich behaupte, Westfalen und Lippe hätte 50% weniger Mitglieder, wenn sie nicht wie eine Glucke auf dem Kanalnetz sitzen könnten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt der Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern (deshalb meine Frage zuvor).
> Ich behaupte, Westfalen und Lippe hätte 50% weniger Mitglieder, wenn sie nicht wie eine Glucke auf dem Kanalnetz sitzen könnten.



Zum Ausnutzen einer Monopolstellung verweise ich auf § 826 BGB.


----------



## Peter_Piper (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 2 Fragen:
> - Hat der Rheinische Verbandsgewässer mit exkl. Zugang nur für Angler der Mitgliedsvereine?
> - der Beitrag steigt jetzt von was auf was?


Hallo,
Die Frage zum Beitrag hat Kolja bereits beantwortet.

Zu den Verbandsgewässern: Ja der Rheinische hat sog. Verbandsgewässer, ist auf der HP (klick mich) nachzulesen. Soweit ich informiert bin, sind diese Gewässer jedoch nicht exclusiv nur für Mitglieder im Rheinischen. Für fast alle Gewässer gibt es Tages-, Wochen-, oder Jahreskarten. Lediglich bei zwei Gewässern wird zw. Mitglied und Nicht-Mitglied unterschieden. Dies wirkt sich aber lediglich im Preis aus. 
Dies sind zumindest meine Infos. Falls ich dennoch falsch liege, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen und lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
Mit besten Grüßen,
p_p


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Frage zum Beitrag hat Kolja bereits beantwortet.
> 
> Zu den Verbandsgewässern: Ja der Rheinische hat sog. Verbandsgewässer, ist auf der HP (klick mich) nachzulesen. Soweit ich informiert bin, sind diese Gewässer jedoch nicht exclusiv nur für Mitglieder im Rheinischen. Für fast alle Gewässer gibt es Tages-, Wochen-, oder Jahreskarten. Lediglich bei zwei Gewässern wird zw. Mitglied und Nicht-Mitglied unterschieden. Dies wirkt sich aber lediglich im Preis aus.
> ...



Nach der Fusion mit W-L wird sich das ändern.


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Nach der Fusion mit W-L wird sich ALLES ändern.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach der Fusion mit W-L wird sich ALLES ändern.



Ja vor allem müssen sie den FV  NRW auflösen, weil er dann nur noch 2 Mitglieder hat.


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Sie faseln ja davon, dass letztendlich alle 4 einen NRW-Verband bilden sollen.
Dabei gibt es genau diesen Zusammenschluss schon mit dem Fischereiverband NRW. |uhoh:


----------



## doebelfaenger (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt der Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern (deshalb meine Frage zuvor).
> Ich behaupte, Westfalen und Lippe hätte 50% weniger Mitglieder, wenn sie nicht wie eine Glucke auf dem Kanalnetz sitzen könnten.



Hallo Kati,

ich glaube, mit 50 % setzt Du da noch sehr niedrig an, das dürften deutlich mehr sein. Wie viele Leute fragen alleine hier nach, in welchen Verein sie gehen müssen, damit sie den exklusiven Kanal-Jahresschein bekommen?

Und der Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern beim Rheinischen ist nicht exklusiv. An Karten kann jeder kommen.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach der Fusion mit W-L wird sich ALLES ändern.



Wie ich auf der JHV hörte, soll es ja auch keine Fusion, sondern eine Verschmelzung werden...;-)

Aber genug der Ironie, es gibt hier offensichtlich ein paar Leute, die sich Gedanken darüber machen, wie es hier in NRW weitergehen kann und soll mit der (organisierten) Angelei und den Alternativen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man sich demnächst mal persönlich trifft und Gedanken austauscht. Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie faseln ja davon, dass letztendlich alle 4 einen NRW-Verband bilden sollen.
> Dabei gibt es genau diesen Zusammenschluss schon mit dem Fischereiverband NRW. |uhoh:



Nicht ganz, der AGSB ist nicht im FV NRW vertreten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo Kati,
> 
> ich glaube, mit 50 % setzt Du da noch sehr niedrig an, das dürften deutlich mehr sein. Wie viele Leute fragen alleine hier nach, in welchen Verein sie gehen müssen, damit sie den exklusiven Kanal-Jahresschein bekommen?
> 
> -df



Ich frage mich nur, warum die Vereine, die nicht im LV W-L sind, bislang noch nicht gegen das Vorgehen von W-L geklagt haben. Das ist sowas von Ausnutzen einer Monopolstellung. 

Ich verstehe auch die Westfälischen Angelfischer nicht, dass sie sich von W-L ausbluten lassen, ohne dagegen wettbewerbsrechtlich vorzugehen.

Aber muss ja am Ende jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. April 2018)

*AW: JHV des RhFV v. 28.04.2018 - wer geht hin?*

Es wäre denkbar, dass sich eine NRW-Gruppe des AVN bildet. Aus diese Weise ließen sich die versicherungstechnischen Probleme in den Griff bekommen. Allerdings müsste diese Gruppe irgendwie in den FV NRW kommen, wenn siech auch auf sie der Erlass des Ministeriums zum Schnupperangeln erstrecken soll.


----------

